# 37 food items sold out



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Has anyone read this book? 37 food items sold out after a crisis by Damian Campbell? I stumbled across it and he is charging money for it but I am not sure if its worth it or not. 
Thanks!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

went to the grocery store tonight - bread isle is empty- due to flooding there is a "shortage" - i laughed - we can make bread people!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> i laughed - we can make bread people


I'd bet the majority of the people couldn't begin to make bread


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Bread doesn't have to = loaf, it can be cornbread, biscuits, flat breads whatever. Gosh if you've got bisquik you can make something akin to bread! 

I've never heard of that book, but it sounds like it would be a short book? Maybe hunt for just the list on line.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Where did you hear about this book ?? Looked on some book sites and although I can find the author..not the title of this book. Perhaps you can borrow it from the library through their interloan...Let me know what you find ??Oh..wonder what those 37 items would be ??


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Saw that posted a short while back...seems it is very expensive for informatiom freely given on this site. 182.00 dollars for the "package" of information discounted to pennies under 50 dollars.

I'll pass.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Helena said:


> Where did you hear about this book ?? Looked on some book sites and although I can find the author..not the title of this book. Perhaps you can borrow it from the library through their interloan...Let me know what you find ??Oh..wonder what those 37 items would be ??


I checked our library and they do not have it. I think I'll surf the web to see what I can find out.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd bet the majority of the people couldn't begin to make bread


 I did a FB poll a few years ago to see how many of my friends know how to make bread. The answer? 3.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

With as many fake review websites that he has set up (google it you'll see what I mean) its a scam, especially for $50.00. I bet we could come up with our own list easily.
I'll even start
1. Water
2. Canned meats (spam, etc)
3. Bread
4. Batteries (not a food item, but have you ever been in FL when a hurricane is coming - can't find batteries if your life depended on it)

next...


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Didn't we have a sticky of the 100 first items to disappear in an emergency? Also somewhere on the board there was a thread about making pre-canned, basically dried ingredients ready for cooking/serving. Seems like there were 200 recipies or so. Yeah, "Recipes in a Jar thread", that it.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Batt said:


> Didn't we have a sticky of the 100 first items to disappear in an emergency? Also somewhere on the board there was a thread about making pre-canned, basically dried ingredients ready for cooking/serving. Seems like there were 200 recipies or so. Yeah, "Recipes in a Jar thread", that it.


Look in the Vault which is above this section. I found it last week and it is full of amazing threads.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Helena said:


> Where did you hear about this book ?? Looked on some book sites and although I can find the author..not the title of this book. Perhaps you can borrow it from the library through their interloan...Let me know what you find ??Oh..wonder what those 37 items would be ??


I saw it advertised on www.worldnetdaily.com 
I really didn't think it would be worth purchasing since anyone into prepping knows most of what is probably in the book.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> With as many fake review websites that he has set up (google it you'll see what I mean) its a scam, especially for $50.00. I bet we could come up with our own list easily.
> I'll even start
> 1. Water
> 2. Canned meats (spam, etc)
> ...


 According to Wal Mart one of the very first items to sell out is Pop Tarts.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> According to Wal Mart one of the very first items to sell out is Pop Tarts.


and that just says it all doesn't it?

Pop tarts, frozen foods, milk, water, bread, batteries, smokes, beer, cookies all first off of the shelves. Gas sells out too.

I can tell you that Wal-Mart will divert water deliveries from "non affected" areas to those areas damaged after a storm. When I worked for them we had a manager who accidently ordered an entire 53' truck full of bottled water. Then the hurricanes hit Florida ('04 I think). We were the only store in AZ with water, Wal-Mart shipped water to the southeast and nothing to AZ for 3 weeks. So, even if you are not in the affected area your shelves may go bare.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Scam scam scam...

Here's the Texican list of the fastest foods to disappear. Short sweet and no donations necessary (spend the money you save by following my list, and buy some storage foods).

What foods disappear quickest?

All of them.

Class over.

Citation. Two minor shtf episodes... regional evacuations... complete cleansing of the grocery stores, except for some esoterica like sun dried tomatoes. Stores remained slap empty for three days. "Scared" zombies will get a buggy full of anything remotely edible (even if they don't know what it is) when they see other panicked zombies doing the same thing.

If you think only the 37 items will disappear, and your favorite grub will still have a 'halo' around it, waiting for you to come in and do some last minute prepping, (once the official shtf flag has been raised), you're going to be SOL.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Texican..it is also the "Russian shoe syndrome"..where in if you stand in line to get shoes and they don't have your size then you get a pair anyway in hopes of trading for something you can use.(Old fallen soviet union..doubt it is current practice).


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Texican - while I agree that eventually everything will be gone, I think he was wondering what the first items to go were. I was always amazed at how people would rn to the store at the first hint of more than two inches of snow in NYC. First things they would run out of was milk. I went to get some items once after a bad snowstorm and the woman on line behind me was complaining that the store had no milk. I looked at the woman and said you want milk? go to the little deli across the street, they have plenty. Her reply... "but it costs more there"...


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes...that is exactly what I was wondering. What the first items to go will be. I'll go check the vault and see what that says. 
(Bluesgal...Im a girl though) =)


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

TJN66 said:


> Yes...that is exactly what I was wondering. What the first items to go will be. I'll go check the vault and see what that says.
> (Bluesgal...Im a girl though) =)


Sorry bout that TJN :ashamed:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Bluesgal said:


> Texican - while I agree that eventually everything will be gone, I think he was wondering what the first items to go were. I was always amazed at how people would rn to the store at the first hint of more than two inches of snow in NYC. First things they would run out of was milk. I went to get some items once after a bad snowstorm and the woman on line behind me was complaining that the store had no milk. I looked at the woman and said you want milk? go to the little deli across the street, they have plenty. Her reply... "but it costs more there"...


I was in town during our first Golden Horde Zombie Invasion. I went in to pick up some free meat, and decided I needed nothing else, as people were loading their buggies with bread and meat. The lines snaked through the isles and it was getting so jammed you couldn't push a buggy. My sister worked at that time in the bakery. She got off at 8. Several hours before closing, there was nothing left in the store. I was there around 3:30PM. An hour after I left, there was almost nothing left.

My point is, it is like the Russian Shoe Sale syndrome. People bought stuff because there was a panic, and they thought they needed it. People were getting angry about there being no bottled water. I mentioned to several Wally World out by HEB had pallets of water coolers... they could buy one for $20 and fill them up at any gas station, for free, and have water for days.... naw, it's got to be bottled water.

IF there's a reason for people panic buying, everything will disappear in hours.

There is absolutely no reason for anyone reading this to not have at least a months supply of food (that you eat every day) at home. 

He who hesitates (waits till the last minute) is Lost.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

InvalidID said:


> I did a FB poll a few years ago to see how many of my friends know how to make bread. The answer? 3.


That's not bad if you only got 4 friends :buds::run:


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

texican said:


> There is absolutely no reason for anyone reading this to not have at least a months supply of food (that you eat every day) at home.
> 
> He who hesitates (waits till the last minute) is Lost.


I agree with that but I believe in more than a one month's worth. The only things I usually do to "get ready" is top off the gas tank and some fill some spare water containers. I have this fear of running out of gas... never let it get below a half a tank.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

My DH jokes that bad weather makes people crave french toast....you know, the run on bread, milk and eggs. LOL


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

InvalidID said:


> I did a FB poll a few years ago to see how many of my friends know how to make bread. The answer? 3.


I can make bread, in fact I make 2 loaves every other day -- but without electricity, I'd be SOL. Guess I'd figure out how to make it over a an open fire real quick, huh? ....or maybe it's time to build that bread oven


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

The only reason it matters which 37 items sell out is if you are going to need to buy some of those items. If Pop-Tarts are on the list knowing that won't change my behavior in the stlightest because I don't like them. If bottled water is on the list it won't change anything because I have water. 

If a storm is coming I might go buy extra milk and eggs just because I like them and don't want to have to go without. If I am to slow the store might be out but they are not required for me to have.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Kmac15 said:


> My DH jokes that bad weather makes people crave french toast....you know, the run on bread, milk and eggs. LOL


It's funny but true  I've always wondered why people go out and by milk when the power is likely to go out and the milk will go bad?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Bat Farm said:


> It's funny but true  I've always wondered why people go out and by milk when the power is likely to go out and the milk will go bad?


It's all part of a successful subliminal ad campaign by the milk industry... folks that don't even need/use milk, will rush out and get some... well, because, that's what your s'posed to do!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Bat Farm said:


> It's funny but true  I've always wondered why people go out and by milk when the power is likely to go out and the milk will go bad?


Around here the run on the stores usually happens before a blizzard. no problem keeping milk cold.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I suspect that Americans eat a lot of boxed cereal. If there is no milk, there is nothing to feed the kids.

I like having fresh milk, but I could easily do without it and I won't fight my way through a mob in the grocery store to get it.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bluesgal said:


> Sorry bout that TJN :ashamed:


Haha...no worries!


----------

